# Lest we forget...



## BradG (Jan 6, 2013)

Kitless (apart from th nib.. I have a few which need using so seems daft not to use them)

24ct gold plated  - In memory of our soliders

Back in 2003, I spent 6 months in Iraq on a USMC base working with the marines and the memories I have from the friends I made there I will hold for the rest of my life. With this in mind, I pay tribute to the USMC with their memorial dominating the pen's lid








Here is my artwork, which i altered the text on the lid due to size restrictions from fallen heroes, to simply our hereos.







Ive photoshopped a couple of the pictures so you can see the pieces from different angles, though even so, these pictures don't do the pen justice.

Most certainly a collectors piece which wont be used - but will stand proudly in my collection.

As always, thanks for looking. 
​


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing. Great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Turned Around (Jan 6, 2013)

holy crap.
that's awesome!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow Brad, very very impressive!!!


----------



## wizard (Jan 6, 2013)

Brad, That is an absolutely stunning pen and a beautiful tribute! Thanks so much for sharing! Regards, Doc


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2013)

Outstanding pen. I was in Al Asad in 2003 for a while.


----------



## BradG (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for commenting guys 




wolftat said:


> Outstanding pen. I was in Al Asad in 2003 for a while.


 
Good to hear  I was there before the war officially began, based on Apod in Kuwait at the airport, then i moved up to Camp Coyote in the desert when the war started and we pushed towards Basra. We relocated up to the Iraq border not long after.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2013)

BradG said:


> Thanks for commenting guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know the area well, spent a good part of my career in that area.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 6, 2013)

Brad don't no what else to say but WOW!  Awesome job! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BradG (Jan 6, 2013)

wolftat said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for commenting guys
> ...


 
Loved it until the camel spiders and scorpians started coming in the tents lol


----------



## wolftat (Jan 6, 2013)

BradG said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > BradG said:
> ...


 You just step on the spiders and eat the scorpians and you will be okay....LOL


----------



## lorbay (Jan 6, 2013)

Brad this is amazing.

Lin.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 6, 2013)

You've made yourself a priceless memoir there Brad. Hats off to you for your service. Beautiful work on this pen.


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 6, 2013)

An amazing pen.

Tony


----------



## 3Peake (Jan 6, 2013)

That's awesome Brad. A really priceless memoir.


----------



## John Den (Jan 6, 2013)

You're an artist!!!!!!!!!!!
Regards,
John


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jan 6, 2013)

Great stuff.  Thanks for honoring the USMC (even if I am Army).


----------



## cozee (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome pen! By the way, Marines are Marines, soldiers are Army. I don't care what the media says!!!!

Semper Fi!!!


----------



## BradG (Jan 6, 2013)

lorbay said:


> Brad this is amazing.
> 
> Lin.


 
Thanks for commenting Lin



dalecamino said:


> You've made yourself a priceless memoir there Brad. Hats off to you for your service. Beautiful work on this pen.


 
Thanks Chuck, yes has a bit of sentimental value associated with this one



anthonyd said:


> An amazing pen.
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony



3Peake said:


> That's awesome Brad. A really priceless memoir.






John Den said:


> You're an artist!!!!!!!!!!!
> Regards,
> John


 Wouldnt go that far... you should see my paintings :biggrin: would look great hung on a primary school wall. would blend right in.



Glen Schumann said:


> Great stuff. Thanks for honoring the USMC (even if I am Army).


 
Its in honour to all forces, not just the marines :wink: Your role is just as respected and important in my books. Thanks for your service

And anyone else who has been or still is apart of the

Royal marines
British Army
Navy
Royal airforce
SAS
US Army
USMC
USAF
US Navy




cozee said:


> Awesome pen! By the way, Marines are Marines, soldiers are Army. I don't care what the media says!!!!
> 
> Semper Fi!!!


 
Im British, so you're all soldiers, sorry :wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful pen. I am in awe of your abilities.


----------



## Janster (Jan 6, 2013)

''''''''''can't even spell aaaawwwesoooomme!!!!!:biggrin:  Very nice and very fitting, well done!


----------



## cozee (Jan 6, 2013)

BradG said:


> Im British, so you're all soldiers, sorry :wink:



I won't hold that against ya!!

The United States Marine Corps. Protecting life, liberty, and the butts of countries around the world since 1775!!!!!


----------



## Pjohnson (Jan 6, 2013)

Those are fantastic. One of my buddies is going back to Afghanistan in February. Thinking of ideas for a pen for him. 

These are inspirational!


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 6, 2013)

Brad:  It's a beautiful pen and I appreciate your sharing it with the rest of us, BUT, even more than that, I appreciate your service to "OUR" country.  Thanks!


----------



## PWL (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Brad from an old Navy Seabee.
Paul


----------



## BradG (Jan 7, 2013)

Pjohnson said:


> Those are fantastic. One of my buddies is going back to Afghanistan in February. Thinking of ideas for a pen for him.
> 
> These are inspirational!


 
The worlds your oyster, though limited to your current skill level  Have you considered having a go at a bullet twist pen? Ive seen some guys make some fancy 50 calibre round pens too. pretty sure that would go down well.


----------



## leobasic (Jan 7, 2013)

Great work, Brad


----------



## BradG (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Leo, nice to see you in IAP


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 7, 2013)

Brad,
Fantastic.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Very sharp Brad.

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2013)

One fantastic pen; great workmanship.


----------



## BradG (Jan 8, 2013)

Cris, Mike , Gary, thanks fopr commenting


----------



## wizard (Jan 8, 2013)

Brad, I've never commented on a pen twice...but this one has a special meaning to me... that to this day I cannot even talk about. I've come  back to look at this pen multiple times and think of friends that sacrificed... their names will never be known. Thank you.


----------



## BradG (Jan 8, 2013)

wizard said:


> Brad, I've never commented on a pen twice...but this one has a special meaning to me... that to this day I cannot even talk about. I've come back to look at this pen multiple times and think of friends that sacrificed... their names will never be known. Thank you.


 
Then why don't you look after it Doc :wink: PM me your address and il ship it over to you


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jan 8, 2013)

Brad, you continue to amaze me.  You have made beautiful pens and readilly shared your techniques, now you honor the Marines.  Thanks from an old Marine Vietnam vet.


----------



## BradG (Jan 9, 2013)

Sawdust46 said:


> Brad, you continue to amaze me. You have made beautiful pens and readilly shared your techniques, now you honor the Marines. Thanks from an old Marine Vietnam vet.


 
On the contuary, Thank you for your service.


----------



## markgum (Jan 9, 2013)

WOW!!!!


----------



## BradG (Jan 10, 2013)

Doc

I shipped this pen to you today, I hope its with you soon.

Kind Regards
Brad


----------



## gwilki (Jan 10, 2013)

Good on ya, Brad. A class act.


----------



## wizard (Jan 10, 2013)

BradG said:


> Doc
> 
> I shipped this pen to you today, I hope its with you soon.
> 
> ...



Brad,
You are something else... That was so very kind and thoughtful of you!!!! I will treasure it!! You have something coming your way!!!
Warm Regards, 
Doc


----------



## BradG (Jan 11, 2013)

I look forward to it Doc :biggrin: 

Pm'ed a tracking number to you



wizard said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > Doc
> ...


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Absolutely amazing! 
Was it photo-etched? 

didn't quite make it to the desert, thankfully, but several friends have as part of the Navy IA program on JTF commands.


----------



## BradG (Jan 30, 2013)

Sub Vet 10 said:


> Absolutely amazing!
> Was it photo-etched?
> 
> didn't quite make it to the desert, thankfully, but several friends have as part of the Navy IA program on JTF commands.


 
Apologies for missing your Q dont know how i overlooked your post :redface:


no it wasn't. I had considered using my UV exposure unit, though i found a simpler method than having to try and apply a photoresistive masking evenly on a round object.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 30, 2013)

Brad I can add nothing to what has already been said.  The pen is amazing!!!  Thanks for your service!!!!  Thanks to all those who have served and who are still serving and those that will serve!!!!


----------

